# Constantly tearing CV boots.



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm having trouble as I'm on my third NAPA axel; my drivers side CV boot keeps tearing on them. Had it on a lift and there doesn't seem to be anything for it to catch or rub on.

Anyone have this problem or are NAPA axels just crap?

Car is a Mkv Gti on air lift performance series front struts. 

Any help is appreciated :wave:


----------



## charlie.macpherson (Jun 15, 2008)

Personally I would t use those axles. Heard to many nightmares with after market local parts stores. Should check out http://www.raxles.com

Good luck


----------



## Fuk It MkV (Jul 1, 2011)

charlie.macpherson said:


> Personally I would t use those axles. Heard to many nightmares with after market local parts stores. Should check out http://www.raxles.com
> 
> Good luck


I checked out raxles but unfortunately was told they only make axles for mkiv.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

its probably the napa axles. I would switch to something else.

got my replacement axle from partstrain.com(EMPI OE replacement) for $100 shipped with a warranty on it(last summer when I was static). 

First one was a defect as the boot tore and the cv joint grenaded , sent it back, paid for shipping and got a replacement and its been on since H20i last year with 0 problems(bagged since spet 2012)

heres the one I got, parts train doesent carry empi anymore, but rockauto does

http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/moreinfo.php?pk=2977998&cc=1433377


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

I had a torn boot a few months ago; replaced it with a napa boot. What **** that was. It lasted less than 200 miles before it completely tore open again. 

I opted to just replace it with an autozone axle since I have limited resources where I live and they have a lifetime warranty. It's been in for a month and a half, a few long drives and all is well. 

I used to get mine rebuilt when I was in Denver, but now that I'm in the mountains I don't have much other than chain stores. So far I'm happy with the cheap autozone option.


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

Would raising the motor/transmission be possible/even help with this? The boots would have less flex on them when at low ride height, less likely to tear from being stretched.


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

Fuk It MkV said:


> I checked out raxles but unfortunately was told they only make axles for mkiv.


Yeah that isnt true...I have a raxle on my MKV and have had 0 problems with it.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

haven't heard of this ever being an issue on mkv's...

however, if your cv joints are binding, causing the boots to tear, have your axles shortened to decrease the harsh angle on the cv joint.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Don't feel too bad. I have torn 6 OEM boots over the life of my 2003 and it has 46k miles on it. Price you pay for being low. And I'm not even that low.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

Fuk It MkV said:


> I checked out raxles but unfortunately was told they only make axles for mkiv.


This is wrong...I have a set of bullet proof raxles on my A3


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

A little trick I did on my mk2. Push the boot towards the cup if you can. You might have to take the clamp off to do it and put a new clamp on. But it worked for me. Good luck


----------

